#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  Iso/iec 17025:2017

## daniel.torres

Hello everyone.



Here I leave the new ISO / IEC 17025: 2017

RegardsSee More: Iso/iec 17025:2017

----------


## Tinetmil

Thanks a lot
Tinetmil

----------


## jomaguti

Thanks!!!
Jomaguti

----------


## mahmoudsultan

Thank you

----------


## mahmoudsultan

Thank you

----------


## naciukinho

Thanks a lot

----------


## prajule

Thank you

----------


## salem001

Thank you

----------


## shine@gti

Thanks a lot Mr.daniel ,
 can you please update Iso/iec 17025:2017 Quality manual.

$SHINE$

----------


## Atman salem

Thank you

----------


## eftcat

please reload. File does not exist.
Thanks.




> Hello everyone.
> 
> Here I leave the new ISO / IEC 17025: 2017
> 
> Regards

----------


## mick

please can reload. File does not exist.

Thanks.

----------


## mbozkirli

thanks a lot

See More: Iso/iec 17025:2017

----------


## amoval

Thank you Daniel. Gracias, Daniel

----------


## moheb2011

Thanks very much

----------


## idoukelis

thanks

----------


## Vladiana

Thank you!

----------


## rauna

Anybody please share QM accordance with latest version of this Standard...

----------


## iosifion

Thanks Daniel

----------


## lalimadhu

In case if by any chance do you have ISO 17011:2017 kindly share 
Regards
M A Chari

----------


## manosmanos

> Anybody please share QM accordance with latest version of this Standard...



anyone could please share the QM template ? thanks

----------


## damig82

Thanks

----------


## uallido

thanks so much

----------


## engineerRKP

Many Thanks Daniel for ISO 17025-2017.
Cheers.

----------


## JMIM

Thanks

See More: Iso/iec 17025:2017

----------

